# never been naked( as an adult) in front of any other adults?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so who has never been naked (or avoided) in front of any one else as an adult? ......(due to self consciousness / embarrassment), etc.......

Either its yes , never been seen

or no, at least once been seen.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've never been completely naked in front of someone as an adult, but a doctor inspected my 'package' last year. Other than that, never.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been naked with 2 of my ex-girlfriends and once in-front of another guy while in a changing area in prison (note, I wasn't even supposed to be in prison). :um


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

Surely it should be 'Yes I have" or "No I haven't."

Anyway, no, at 28 years of age no one has seen my naked body.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Oops. I voted yes, but I was naked with someone else once as an adult. But other than that, never.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

ive been naked in front of lots of people, girlfriends, i went to an impatient rehab and we all had to shower together


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Shudders. Lovers and 2 doctors, though I tried my best to avoid it. I can't stand it.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes. While drunk, in locker rooms, and during sexy time. Still not very comfortable with my body, however.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank the lord no because no one wants to see that!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Two boyfriends. But I avoid it as much as possible. Sexy time? NO LIGHTS ON AND IMMEDIATELY UNDER BLANKETS.

I don't think I could ever be naked in front of my doctor. I really don't like him.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

just a few girls when dating and a few guys in changing rooms.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah doctors lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

just lovers .. and when i was in the hospital intake.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yes- never been naked in front of any other peron ever !!! 
not even shirtless brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,, I even refused to learne swimming in 8th and 9th G !! :| (have a longggggg histroy of SAD!)

BTW, when I was 7 or 8 a Dr wanted me to get naked! I was like still woundering y he asked that?!:um not normal!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Various hockey teams, three girls, a couple of gym showers, a couple of doctors, skinny-dipping (but in the dark).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Past lovers and gynecologists.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My ex-girlfriend and some doctors.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only time I've ever been naked in front of anyone would have been gym class in school. But technically I wasn't an adult at that time, so nothing during my adult life.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ex-lovers. I don't think I've ever gotten naked in front of any doctor, no.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

a lot of u = Doctors, y???? y they need to c u naked??!!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

As far as I can recall,I haven't


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, many times. Skin should be seen but never noticed. I've even gone to a clothing optional camp a few times as well as a nudist gathering.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Never, not even doctors, and probably never will.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ex/Current boyfriend, and that's it x__x


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Before my SA I had a perfectly normal sex life so yeah, but since then, not so much.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, girlfriends, doctors and too many dudes in the locker room to count. :blank


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

As an adult, no. Last person who saw me naked was a doctor who examined my genitals when I was a little boy.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Only in front of a girl, thankfully.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i love being naked.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oops..I read the thread title wrong :/


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Never


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I havent. But I am actually interested in going to a nudist camp sometime. Just to see what it's like.


----------

